# Flourish Tabs and CRS



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi not sure if this is the correct place to ask this. I have a planted 25G shrimp only tank, when the plants were started there was no shrimp and only fish.
I did not worry about the ferts being a problem. Now it is time to redo the ferts and I am asking if Seachem Flourish tabs are shrimp safe. I would say they are, but thought I would ask.
Thanks
D


----------

